# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  شرح ألفية ابن مالك للإمام الشاطبي!

## علي الفضلي

أخبرني بعض الإخوة في الشارقة ممن له اهتمام بالكتب وطبعاتها ، أنه قد صدر حديثا في " أم القرى " شرح ألفية ابن مالك  للإمام الشاطبي صاحب الموافقات في عشرة مجلدات .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=6595

وهو أفضل شروح الألفية على الإطلاق كما ذكر بعض أهل العلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=681455

----------


## عبدالعزيز الحربي

أنصح جميع المتخصصين في النحو والصرف بمحاولة الحصول على نسخة منه علماً بأنه يباع بسعر جيد في مكتبة التدمرية في الرياض ب345ريالاًفقط

----------


## عبدالرحيم العلالي

السلام عليكم  أيها الأخوة الأفاضل في الحقيقة شرح ألفية ابن مالك للإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله شرح قيم ومفيد لكن مايزال محتاجا إلى الخدمة العلمية  من حيث الترتيب والتهذيب وكذا تصحيح الأخطاء المطبعية، لهذا فالأفضلية تنسب إليه من حيث الكم الهائل من المعلومات الواردة فيه لاغير وإن كانت هذه المعلومات يمكن أن تصنف إلى معلومات لغوية نحوية ومعلومات منطقية وأصولية ومقاصدية وحتى الفقهية في بعض الأحيان الشيء الذي جعل هذا الشرح فوق طاقة الطلبة المتوسطين حسب نظري.

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

قبل 10 أيام عند دار المحدث كان هناك عرض على الكتاب بسعر خيالي  200  ريال فقط 

ولا أدري هل بقي عندهم نسخ أم لا وتستطيعون الإستفسار منهم على هاتفهم 014454027

والتدمرية تبيعه ب 300  ريال  الان

----------


## عبدالعزيز التميمي

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## فاطمة حم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على الحبيب المصطفى
أخي في الله ابومالك العوضي غفر الله لي ولك ولجميع القائمين والمشرفين والأعضاء في موقع الألوكة وجزاهم الله خيرا عن مايقدموا  للإسلام والمسلمين 
الرابط الذي وضعتموه لتنزيل شرح ألفية ابن مالك لا يعمل أو لم يعمل لي ارجو منكم المساعدة

----------


## فاطمة حم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة على النبي الكريم 
اخواني في الله في الموقع اعينوني بإجاد رابط تحميل شرح ألفية ابن مالك لشاطبي 
وجزاكم الله خيرا عني

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

تفضل أخي منسقا ومفهرسا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=42673

----------

